# College and Hall B-Rooms?



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm new to the board, but I'm about to go to college and I'm getting really nervous about it. I have my own b-room here, and sometimes I have such a bad case of D I just spend the night literally on my bathroom floor. Since being diagnosed I've made diet changes and things are better, but still occur. I have a serious issue with going to the bathroom at all if other ppl are in the room (ie stalls). This could create a HUGE problem for me if I have an episode in school. I'm trying as best I can to get a shared suite b-room, but does anyone have IBS-D and a hall b-room?







happy fourth!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I also have a problem using non-private bathrooms!In my first year at uni I put on my application form for accomodation that I had IBS and needed a room with an en-suite bathroom, which I got.My boyfriend lived in halls where there were shared bathrooms, 10 people to two toilets, but I managed OK when I stayed at his because they were seperate and small, with a loud fan, also no-one knew who was in there so it wasn't embarassing. I'm sure you'll get used to it quickly. Good luck!


----------



## 14375 (Jul 24, 2006)

When I was in college and had a hall bathroom i used to turn on one of the showers in there before i went in the stall. that way you couldn't really hear anything. another trick is flushing the toilet often. hope that helps.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I had an ensuite because i told them about my ibs- two years I had an ensuite. It was brilliant. Loved my little bathroom...I do know poeple who had shared bathrooms but I think its just one of those things you have to get used to!Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

although i am living at home through my first 2 years of college, i can tell you from experience that dorm bathrooms arent too bad as far as ibs should be concerned. Personally, i have had my fair share of being afriad of public bathrooms, but now i find that as long as they are industrial sized toilets (dorms ive been in are, as are all of public restrooms ive seen in many places) and have plenty of toilet paper, i just let them rip







hopefully your school has the industrial sized toilets becuase trust me, if they can handle my #2's then they are good lol. also like mentioned about you should get used to them after a while, and the big key is to keep as calm as possible in there and dont give a rats a** about the others lol. i know it dont help much but just thought i would share that.


----------



## 21936 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi there!I was worried about this when I went off to college too, but luckily living dorm life with IBS wasn't so bad. It probably depends on the hall you're assigned to. Mine had about 8 toilets and I found that there was always one free. Generally in the mornings (my worst time for the IBS) there were lots of showers and faucets running so that there was a good amount of background noise (whew!). After a while you sort of lose a bit of your self-conscious feeling about it. Especially after you hear other people in there and know you aren't alone!


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I didn't stay in the dorms the first year of college because of my IBS. I don't think it would be that bad though, if theres several stalls, noone will really be paying too much attention. Now I live in an apt. near school with a roommate, but luckily my room has its own bathroom. It's definitely a God send.Good luck!Andrea


----------

